# On3p



## derivative666 (Mar 4, 2014)

Anyone familiar with ON3P skis. I'm really into the Jeronimo's in 186. I need a park ski that can handle a bit of everything. My understanding is they are bulletproof and made in Oregon. 

I am looking for a twin tip ski that could be a one ski quiver. I also own Volkl Kendo 191 for hard charging and east coast boiler plate & Volkl Shiro 193 for when I am out west. 

I am 6'2" 215 been skiing for 35 years and and am looking for a medium/stiff ski that spins well, is playful with a lot of pop but, stiff enough for groomers and crud. I know I am asking for a lot and could use your help. 

My 6 year old loves riding the park and I wanna play too. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## derivative666 (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeronimo is getting an update and being changed to Kartel for 2014/15


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 4, 2014)

I want to know how you are supposed to pronounce the name?


----------



## derivative666 (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh eN 3 Pee


----------



## planb420 (Mar 4, 2014)

I know a guy that rocks those ALL day at Ski Sundown and slays all mountain...(and he is one of the Terrain Park Crew so I'm sure if he is using them you can go wrong)


----------



## derivative666 (Mar 4, 2014)

Also started looking at Filthy Rich in 186. Just concerned they may not be stiff enough


----------



## derivative666 (Mar 9, 2014)

Jmo 186 obtained w/ Jester's very pleased with the setup.


----------



## derivative666 (Mar 9, 2014)




----------

